
Cyberpower Crushes Coup - kushti
https://medium.com/@thegrugq/cyberpower-crushes-coup-b247f3cca780#.xlupv444n
======
mtgx
Not sure I buy into all this "cyberpower" thing, but what seems incredibly
stupid on the military's part was that they didn't actually capture Erdogan.
What kind of coup is that where you don't capture the leader you intend to
dethrone? Surely one almost destined for failure?

If they would've captured him, I think calls from allies to get on the streets
to defend him would've been a lot weaker, Facetime or not. However, if they
were smart, they would've captured all of his influential allies as well.

So this seems more like a weak attempt at a coup, rather than it failing
because of the "Facebook age" or whatever (although of course that played its
part, too, but I don't think it was the biggest reason for the failure).

